# Hallo



## Moonlight (7. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

will mich nun auch endlich mal vorstellen ... einige kennen mich ja bereits 

Ich heiße Mandy, bin 36, glücklich verheiratet, habe 2 Kinder und wohne mit meiner Familie, meinen Koi und meinem Kater im östlichen Speckgürtel von Berlin.

Der Teich wurde 2008 gebaut ... mit vielen Fehlern. Nun soll, nach 2 Jahren sparen, nächstes Jahr ein neues Heim für meine 14 Koi (25cm - 60cm) entstehen.
Geschätzt so 30-40Kubik, mit Bodenabläufen und Schwerkraftfilter.

Bisher fasst er 14700L und ist ein wenig überbesetzt  

                      

Jetzt sieht der Teich so aus. Abdeckung aus Doppelstegplatten.
Das Bild ist zwar vom letzten jahr, aber viel hat sich nicht verändert.

 

Momentane Filterung:
Oase Biotec 18 mit Bitron 25 - an einem Skimmer mit einer 6000er Pumpe, dann über den Pflanzenfilter in den Teich zurück.
Ultra Sieve III - an einer 14000er Pumpe (in gepumpter Version), direkt zurück in den Teich.

Wasserwerte i. O., Koi gesund, Wasser klar ... außer einen Algenteppich an allen 5 Wänden. Aber das ist nicht schlimm 

Mandy


----------



## Zander35 (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Hi Mandy,
wirklich schöner Teich und Fische!


----------



## Vera44 (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Mandy!

:willkommen

Schön dass Du hierher gefunden hast!

Alte Bekannte?


----------



## Moonlight (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Hey Martin und Vera,

vielen Dank für die Willkommensgrüße.

Schön? Naja, ich bin nicht zufrieden 

Alte Bekannte? Ich denke schon Vera 

Mandy


----------



## Zander35 (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Was passt denn nicht?
Wenn du die herausragende Folie meinst,kenn ich das Problem....muss ich auch mal angehen...


----------



## Moonlight (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Was mir nicht passt? Ne Menge ... lach.

Zu klein, keine Bodenabläufe, ebenerdig, Falten in der Folie, gepumpte Filter.

Angestrebt wird eben ein größerer Teich der ca. 60-80cm aus dem Erdreich ragt (Hochteich), mit 2 Bodenabläufen ausgestattet ist, über einen Schwerkraftfilter verfügt (jetzt stehen die auf der Terrasse rum) und der eben keine Falten bzw. Gammelecken aufweißt.

Mal schauen ob ich das nächstes Jahr hinbekomme.

Die hervorschauende Folie ist da das geringste Problem. Das könnte ich sofort beheben. 

Mandy


----------



## Zander35 (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

An was hast du da bei der Folie gedacht?
Willst du den aktuellen Teich eigentlich durch den neuen ersätzen,oder als 2. Teich anlegen?


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

:willkommen im Forum Mandy!


----------



## Moonlight (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

ich möchte den teich ersetzen. am liebsten ohne folie,aus einer beton/styropormischung. läßt sich leicht verarbeiten, ist stabil und dämmt gleichzeitig. beschichtung epoxidharz.  mandy


----------



## sternhausen (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Ja servus mein Mandylein 

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Digicat (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Servus Mandy

Mensch freue ich mich von Dir wieder was zu hören/lesen ... 

und überhaupt freut es mich Dich bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen 

Ich hoffe deinen Koi geht es gut ... das sie diesen Winter noch vor dem Umbau gut überstehen ...

Hat es seid unserer letzten Unterhaltung probs gegeben ... ist ja doch schon ein weilchen her


----------



## Moonlight (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Hey Helmut 

immer noch der Fotospezi ... tolle Bildchen hab ich hier schon gesehen 

Na großartige Probleme nicht ... nö. Kleinkram ... mal juckts hier, mal da. Aber ich bin da recht locker geworden.
Hab dieses Jahr das erste Mal Nachwuchs gehabt ... da haben sie mir die Pflanzeninsel zerlegt ... aber sonst alles schön.

Mandy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Mandy,
:willkommen hier bei uns.


> Angestrebt wird eben ein größerer Teich der ca. 60-80cm aus dem Erdreich ragt (Hochteich),


ich habe bei mir so was verwirklicht.
Wenn Du in meine Signatur klickst, bei Teichumbau, dann kannst Du den ganzen Werdegang
verfolgen.
LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Hey Markus,

Danke ... und Deine Doku hab ich mir schon reingezogen 

Ist sehr schön geworden. 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

 und :willkommen

Es ist schön zu sehen, jemanden mehr hier im Forum zu haben, der in der Nähe wohnt. Sieht doch alles ganz gut aus und schöne Kois habt ihr auch. Bin gespannt, wann und wie euer Umbau läuft. Haltet uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden. Viel Spaß noch...


----------



## Frankia (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Mandy,

schön, dass du hier her gefunden hast...........und die Bilder von deinen Lieblingen...absolut toll.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Hey reinhold, du bist auch hier?! hoffe euch gehts gut. schön wieder alte gesichter zu sehen.   dank an alle für die begrüßung  Zacky,was ist denn bei dir in der nähe? mandy


----------



## Zacky (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Guten Morgen Mandy.

Na in der Nähe, ist das Umland Berlin, da ich ja auch im Speckgürtel wohne. Und wenn ich eure Postleitzahl sehe, sind wir ja fast Nachbarn - ihr 16356 - wir 15345.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo*

Stimmt ... Altlandsberg gehört ja schon zu Deiner PLZ 
Das ist wirklich um die Ecke 

Mandy


----------

